# Safari n'affiche pas correctement les sites webs



## axius (29 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un imac 2008 2,8 Ghz 24' avec mac osx lion 10.7.4. 

Tout va bien sauf que depuis quelques jours Safari n'affiche pas bien certaines parties de sites web. Par exemple, la simple page de google n'affiche pas toutes les boites où on peux taper du texte et n'affiche même pas l'image principale de google; le site ing home bank n'affiche que certains liens ou boites de texte mais pas tout. ça devient impossible d'utiliser safari et j'utilise chrome ou firefox qui eux n'ont pas ces problèmes. 

Alors, j'ai essayé de résoudre le problème et j'ai désactivé les extensions, réparé les autorisations, onyx, réinstallé dernière version safari, réinstallé le combo 10.7.4.. mais rien ne change.

Avez-vous des idées pour résoudre ce problème?

merci d'avance pour vos commentaires


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mai 2012)

hello

as tu simplement essayé de réinitialiser safari ? (option dans le menu) et/ou vider le cache(via le menu également)


----------



## axius (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

merci, j'ai réinitialisé safari via le menu, mais pas vider les caches (à moins que le fait de réinitialiser safari vide le cache). Je vais essayer ça ce soir en rentrant chez moi.

S'il y a d'autres pistes possibles au cas où celle-là marche pas non plus.

Merci


----------



## axius (30 Mai 2012)

Bon soir,

j'ai essayé vider les caches, et ben, rien, ça ne marche pas. 

Pour illustrer mon problème, voici une capture d'écran de comment le site de macge s'affiche avec safari pour vous donner un exemple.

Si vous avez d'autres idées...

merci!


----------



## jeanmi044 (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, suite à la dernière mise à jour j'avais aussi quelques soucis d'affichage sur certain site web et plus d'accès à Facebook. 
J'ai fait toutes les opérations de base, en passant aussi par onyx, rien. Sur les forums pas de réponse à croire que j'étais le seul. J'ai donc opter pour la solution radicale, désinstallation de safari avec AppDelete et réinstallé safari, en téléchargement la dernière version. J'ignore si cette opération a été bénéfique ou est ce le hasard mais tout est redevenu normal.
Ne pas oublier de sauvegarder les signets


----------



## axius (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour et merci, je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des problèmes suite à la dernière mise à jour. Par contre, comment t'as fait pour supprimer safari? en essayant de le mettre à la corbeille ou avec appcleaner, il me dit qu'il fait partie de macosx et que c'est impossible à supprimer. 

bonne journée


----------



## jeanmi044 (31 Mai 2012)

Va voir dans les préférence d'AppCleaner il y a surement une ou plusieurs cases à cocher ou décocher pour pouvoir supprimer les App protégés


----------



## Arlequin (31 Mai 2012)

je me méfie de ce genre d'appli  qui peut faire bcp plus de mal que de bien

je te conseille plutôt ceci:  

finder > "aller" (presse alt pour faire apparaitre la bilbiotheque) > bibliotheque > préférences

cherche le fichier com.apple.safari.plist

déplace le sur le bureau

lance safari

si ça va mieux, jette le fichier mis sur le bureau

si pas mieux on avisera


----------



## boddy (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

D'après ta capture d'écran, c'est les photos que tu ne vois pas.
Tu n'aurais pas un module complémentaire pour supprimer les pubs ?
Si oui, désactive-le.

La suppression de Safari me paraît être une solution un peu lourde pour ce problème, d'autant plus qu'une suppression mal faite peut engendrée d'autres problèmes sur le système.


Les plist c'est aussi une bonne idée.  Arlequin


----------



## axius (31 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

magnifique! tout est rentré dans l'ordre! la suppression du fichier plist était la bonne solution.

merci à tous!


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, 

Et profitez en également pour virer appcleaner, qu'on ne vous retrouve pas ici pour d'autres soucis


----------

